# Iowa



## daisyhen (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm Savannah in Duncombe Iowa. New to the forum and saw there was no Iowa thread, so now there is. 

Any other Iowa bunsters around?


----------



## Crittercrazyjen (May 28, 2009)

I'm an Iowan bunster, too! I'm in the Waterloo, IA area.


----------



## Crissy (Aug 21, 2009)

So am I! I live in the Quad Cities area


----------



## Phoebe32 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have yet to own a rabbit, but live south of Vinton, halfway between Cedar Rapids and Waterloo. We are searching for Mini Satins...


----------



## Lias_Dwarfs (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in the Quad Cities too!


----------



## rosalie68 (Jan 12, 2010)

hi! iowa city here!


----------



## akane (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit east of Iowa city.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm from Iowa too. I live in Washington, it's about a half hour away from Iowa City.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm from Iowa too. I'm in Washington; It's about a half hour from Iowa City.


----------



## Alek (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in iowa city area. I have no rabbits now but hope to find another. Had two rabbits before, a Dutch and a English spot.


----------



## Alek (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in iowa city area. I have no rabbits now but hope to find another. Had two rabbits before, a Dutch and a English spot.


----------



## Ponyta (Jan 31, 2011)

I live in Des Moines!


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

Another Iowa bunster! Love that term, btw!  I'm in central Iowa, just east of Des Moines, in Newton.

I'm looking for a Pearl Point Lionhead doe baby if anyone knows where I can find one. My breeder doesn't have that color. Thanks.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in Illinois but just 15 min. south of the Quad Cities I was born and raised in Wyoming Iowa and my sister and family still lives in Iowa.

I am looking for a female black mini rex if anyone knows of a breeder in this area.


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I live in Shellsburg, Iowa.
I am looking to start raising either English Spots again or Checkered Giants. Am looking for purebred of both.
I currently have a non papered Checkered Giant.

I am also slave to a Lionhead,a Mini Lop,2 New Zealand Whites and their litters,a Californian,a Flemish Giant and I am fostering until Easter another Mini Lop.


----------



## Shayhara (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello! I am from Iowa as well. Monticello (halfway between Cedar Rapids and Dubuque). We have Mini rex, Mini lop, and Satin rabbits.


----------



## Benjamin08 (Feb 29, 2012)

I live in Fayette, IA right now but will be moving back to Melcher, IA in May.


----------



## Gaited4Life (Apr 22, 2012)

Waterloo, Ia

Looking to get back into rabbits, with Mini Rex!


----------



## QueenCharlie (Jun 24, 2012)

Des Moines girl here (currently away at school though, with my bun)!!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm an Iowa bunster as well!! In the Cedar Rapids/Marion area!!


----------



## Cydutch (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm near ottumwa. How long has everyone been raising or breeding rabbits? Also what breeds have you raised or enjoy? I myself have bred and shown American Fuzzy Lops, Britannia Petites, Californians, Cinnamons, Champagne D' Argents, Dutch, Dwarf Hotots, French Lops, Havanas, Holland Lops, Jersey Woolies, Mini Rex, Netherland Dwarves, Rex, Satins, Silver Martens and Silver Fox. Main breeds were Havanas, Dutch, Jersey Woolies, Silver Fox and Champagne D' Argents.


----------



## Cydutch (Apr 9, 2013)

For Checkered Giants Bob Wallace from Iowa. English Spots idk if Eric and Sharon Mixdorf still raise them.


----------



## AmandaK6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Creston- southwest Iowa. We have lionheads


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 10, 2013)

Des Moines, if you're an Iowan, you know where that is LOL

I have a rex mutt, would like more rexes. Not really into breeding 

4 years ago this thread was created and it's only up to 3 pages...


----------



## CharlieHarley (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm from Des Moines too!!


----------

